

Ask HN: Does it really make sense to contact bloggers a week before launch? - vaksel

I mean sure if you are the next Google and are launching some enormous project with millions in funding, it might make sense. But if you are just another startup, is it realistic to think they'll be holding their breath for a week to write about your startup?
======
holdenk
It doesn't hurt to get in touch with them and let them know you are about to
launch to give them some time before hand to prepare (if they are even
interested in covering you). You can always follow up on launch day (unless
they explicitly ask you not to). That being said, don't ask for a press
embargo, they might write about your pre-launch thing if it sounds really
exciting to them. If you absolutely can't stand that, wait until the day of.

~~~
vaksel
the thing is that if you don't ask for a press embargo and they cover you, you
just screwed yourself out of most coverage on other blogs. All of the "what we
cover" posts by bloggers, always stress that they don't want to cover
something that's already old news.

